# Where to buy Gaggia Classic Pro?



## meteliov (Nov 1, 2020)

Hi,

I've been looking to buy the latest Gaggia Classic Pro, but seems like there's not a lot of places selling them.. do you have any recommendations where I can buy one (preferrably the black model)?

I found one I like on coffeeitalia.co.uk - has anyone ever bought from them? https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/gaggia-classic-pro-thunder-black.html

There's also Gaggia Direct, but seems they're all sold out: https://www.gaggiadirect.com/manual-machine-shop.html#!/Gaggia-Classic-2019-COLOR-BLACK-240V-Manual-Espresso-Coffee-Machine/p/201855044/category=28034025 except the silver one. Anyone tried buying from them?

There's none on Bella Barista..


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I purchased from Gaggia Direct and they dealt with a warranty repair very efficiently. You might find one cheaper elsewhere but I would make sure the vendor will be able to carry out repairs, otherwise you could have to wait for the machine to go to Italy and back if there is a problem.

You might want to check this thread:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/34737-cafitalia/?do=embed


----------

